# Help-A/C blower only works in high speed



## nucferr (May 16, 2004)

Hi everyone!
I own a 1994 Altima since new-great car. I just got a problem with the Heat-A/C blower only working in HIGH (#4) speed. In speeds 1 thru 3 no fan (but the A/C compressor does kick on with the A/C button depressed). I am guessing the the blower motor is OK as it looks like replacement motors only have two wires so I am guessing some sort of resistor controls the speed. Any ideas when this control is located. Pictures would be appreciated!
thanks


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

pull the controls, and check the connection. you'll ne to determine which to leads go to the motor. with an ohm meter, check for continuity between those two leads. If you have continuity on each setting, then the swich is most likely good. the resistance should be high on the low setting, and low on the high setting.

good luck


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i beleive there is a resistor behind the dash on the passenger side of the vehicle. ill check when i get home tonight, but im sure thats the resistor that controls the fan speed, as long as your switch tests out good, then ill point to the resistor.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It is a problem with the blower motor resistor and I think it is in the air box under the passenger side of the dash. I'll also have to double check or you could call the dealer and speak to parts or service they could probably help you as well.

Troy


----------



## nucferr (May 16, 2004)

Thanks to ALL. The controller is mounted under the air box so the resistor part is actually in the air flow. The controller looks like a credit card with a multi pin connector. Going to nissan dealer today to see what this beast will cost!


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

For my sentra it was 28 bucks from the dealer or free from junkyards (if it fits in ur pocket it's free)


----------



## pbat (Jul 31, 2004)

I just came across the same problem two days ago and Im seeking some clarification. Is the control unit and resistor the same? I have the Haynes manual and in section 3-8, they only show a picture of the resistor, but I cant find one for the control unit. Where is the control unit in relation to the resistor? thanks.


----------



## julchek (Jan 30, 2005)

*Ever get it fixed??*

Hi, I have a 95 Nissan Altima with the same problem you had with the blower only working on high speed. I was just wondering if you got it fixed and if it was expensive? I don't want to get ripped off seeing I'm a woman...You know how that can happen! Thanks!!!
Julie


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

i just fixed the same problem in my car like said in the post back a few there is a resistor if you look on the airbox under the passanger side of car there is two screws that hold in a slim black card type connector just go to the nissan dealer and buy a fan speed resistor take out the two screw pull out the old one and slide in the new one. i think the resistor was like 35 dollars


----------



## julchek (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Where is this "airbox"? In the inside of the car? Underneath the glove box? 




rgb03 said:


> i just fixed the same problem in my car like said in the post back a few there is a resistor if you look on the airbox under the passanger side of car there is two screws that hold in a slim black card type connector just go to the nissan dealer and buy a fan speed resistor take out the two screw pull out the old one and slide in the new one. i think the resistor was like 35 dollars


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The airbox is the large black plastic ducting that consumes the space behind the glove box. Look for the wire harness and plug behind the blower motor (the round metal thing sticking out under the dash on the passenger side. The resistor like he said above is held in with two screws.

Troy


----------



## ialafroz (May 25, 2004)

I have the actual part described before in my hands, is there any spare part number or where can I get it from ? I was searching the way to post a pic didnt figure it out...


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

ialafroz said:


> I have the actual part described before in my hands, is there any spare part number or where can I get it from ? I was searching the way to post a pic didnt figure it out...


The dealer or NAPA has them. NAPA is a few dollars cheaper. It only takes about 5 minutes to change out the fan blower resistor unit.

Nissan P/N is: 27150-2J000

http://www.napaonline.com/masterpag...umber=BR115&Description=Blower+Motor+Resistor


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

IT IS THE BLOWER MOTOR RESISTOR..I HAVE REPLACED 4 OF THEM SO FAR..DON'T GO TO A JUNKYARD..YOU DON'T KNOW IF THEY WILL WORK OR NOT..I HAPPENED TO FIND AN AFTERMARKET ONE OUT OF A NISSAN SENTRA THAT WAS CUSTOMIZED..I GOT LUCKY AND IT WORKED..IT WAS 5 BUCKS..BUT I WOULD SUGGEST GETTING A NEW ONE AT PARTS AMERICA, AND SO ON AND SO FORTH..I THINK THEY ARE 40 BUCKS..
ALSO,WHEN YOU TURN OFF YOUR CAR,MAKE SURE THE FAN SPEED IS OFF..THIS WILL HELP PROLONG THEM FROM BURNING OUT..TRUST ME..LIKE I SAID I HAVE REPLACED 4 OF THEM SO FAR...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

why are you yelling?


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

sorry..I use caps alot..


----------



## niralnissan (Jul 1, 2008)

*Resistor value?*

Hi! I'm new to the site and have the same problem with my "new" 99 Sentra GXE. Only the high setting works. Does anyone know what the Resistor values are if I wanted to replace the high power resistors myself ?


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

niralnissan said:


> Hi! I'm new to the site and have the same problem with my "new" 99 Sentra GXE. Only the high setting works. Does anyone know what the Resistor values are if I wanted to replace the high power resistors myself ?


I don't think its possible if the unit looks like the one in Post #13. The resistors are built into the blade that sits inside the blower unit.


----------



## jb8301 (Sep 29, 2008)

*1994 Nissan Altima climate control only works on high...*

Hey everyone, I just picked up a 1994 Altima and ran into the same issue with the fan for the heat and air, it works but only on high (#4). I guess my question is should I start with finding a new resistor, or a new climate control panel for the dash? A buddy said it is going to be one or the other as when it is on high, it blows like nobody's business, but thats it all or nothing. This is my first Nissan, so any suggestions would be great, also trying to keep the cost down as this is a back up car and I don't want to spend a fortune on it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

jb8301 said:


> Hey everyone, I just picked up a 1994 Altima and ran into the same issue with the fan for the heat and air, it works but only on high (#4). I guess my question is should I start with finding a new resistor, or a new climate control panel for the dash? A buddy said it is going to be one or the other as when it is on high, it blows like nobody's business, but thats it all or nothing. This is my first Nissan, so any suggestions would be great, also trying to keep the cost down as this is a back up car and I don't want to spend a fortune on it. Thanks in advance.


I'd try the resistor unit first .... 99% chance that it's the problem. It's also the cheapest. NAPA actually sells one for the Altima -- $42.

NAPAONLINE®


----------



## erichjurges (Sep 29, 2008)

*fan resister*

I replaced the resister because my fan only worked on #4 setting. I drove down the road and after only 20 minutes of operation on #2 fan motor setting, it went out again. Now the fan only works on the #4 setting. Did I get a bad fan resister, or is it a sign of a bigger problem. Is it possible that the motor over draws the fan resister, or I have a short somewhere in the dash. Should I just buy another resister and see what happens. At this rate I will have to buy them by the case.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

erichjurges said:


> I replaced the resister because my fan only worked on #4 setting. I drove down the road and after only 20 minutes of operation on #2 fan motor setting, it went out again. Now the fan only works on the #4 setting. Did I get a bad fan resister, or is it a sign of a bigger problem. Is it possible that the motor over draws the fan resister, or I have a short somewhere in the dash. Should I just buy another resister and see what happens. At this rate I will have to buy them by the case.


From the sounds of it you certainly could have an electrical problem (higher current draw that over heats the fan resistor) causing the resistor to burn out. I'd try and investigate the circuit further before throwing another resistor unit in the car.

Check the connector that plugs into the resistor unit and make sure it's not corroded or dirty -- check the easy stuff first.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

When the blower motor resistor blows out repeatedly it means the blower motor is also shot.


----------



## swankyone (Oct 26, 2009)

It seems that if you have manual A/C you will replace the blower motor resistor which looks like the photo posted in this thread. However, my 2005 Nissan Altima 2.5L has auto AC and according to the repair manual (which I downloaded off the internet), I needed to replace the blower motor amp (amplifier). This part is located in the same place as the motor resistor...on the passenger side behind the blower motor casing. It has a cable running to it and when you disconnect the cable it will reveal a silver cast metal shell with a clear plastic top that has 3 prongs that plug into the cable. I ran to my Nissan dealer and purchased what the parts department referred to as a Module Assembly Part# 27761-2Y000 (high-tech term for the blower motor amp) for $77.00. Probably could've found it elsewhere for cheaper but I wasn't willing to shop around. Anyway, I plugged the new part in, replaced the two screws and voila! Worked like a charm! Good luck to all of the other single mom's on a budget like myself who are willing to tackle this sooo simple job! Thanks to all of the others who posted on this thread. You gave me lots of guidance which lead me near the right direction.


----------



## jayshawn31 (Feb 18, 2011)

*blower motor resistor*



ultimatuc said:


> pull the controls, and check the connection. you'll ne to determine which to leads go to the motor. with an ohm meter, check for continuity between those two leads. If you have continuity on each setting, then the swich is most likely good. the resistance should be high on the low setting, and low on the high setting.
> 
> good luck


i have a 1996 nissan maxima do you know how to change the blower motor resistor and can you tell me how to get to it


----------



## jayshawn31 (Feb 18, 2011)

i have a nissan maxima 1996 gxe automatic can any 1 tell me how to change the blower motor resister some people tell me its under the dash by the glove box can some 1 please help me thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

jayshawn31 said:


> i have a nissan maxima 1996 gxe automatic can any 1 tell me how to change the blower motor resister some people tell me its under the dash by the glove box can some 1 please help me thanks


http://www.nissanforums.com/u13-1993-1997-altima/57564-help-c-blower-only-works-high.html


----------

